# Stradivarius's "secret" discovered?



## phinds (Sep 27, 2012)

Last week's Economist (Sept 22) has an article about a scientist who discovered that a form of white rot causes a thinning of the cell walls in wood and that when that wood is then used to make a violin it sounds like a Stradivarius. A one-way blind test by experts, comparing a modern violin made with his wood to a Strad, had the following results: "A jury of experts, and also most of the audience, thought that the mycowood violin was the Strad." [mycowood is what he calls his treated wood]. He notes that the conditions for this form of white rot were significantly present in the years and location where Stradivari got his wood.

I've read a lot of stuff about the Strads and I don't think anyone really knows WHAT it was that caused his violins to be so outstanding. There have been a number of theories. I think most likely this guy has just stumbled onto a lucky similarity, but who knows.


----------

